# PARAMERAGE WIFI



## father (25 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Il y a t'il une personne qui pourrait me donner la marche à suivre pour paramétrer mon wifi.

Ex nom du resaux X

WAP OU WAP2

Pour mettre le password.

Je n'y arrive pas.

Toujours des problème pour avoir mes photos sur mon ipad

Bien que j'ai fait une restauration.

Avez vous une idée.

Cordialement

Father


----------



## joinman (25 Juin 2010)

je ne vois pas trop la relation entre ta configuration WIFI et le fait de vouloir mettre des photos...


----------



## father (28 Juin 2010)

joinman a dit:


> je ne vois pas trop la relation entre ta configuration WIFI et le fait de vouloir mettre des photos...


 

Mettre ses photos sur son ipad.

Et configurer son wifi sur son ipad.

Est ce compréhensible maintenat pour vous

Cordialement


----------



## samoussa (28 Juin 2010)

*pour le wifi* : aller dans reglage > WIFI. une fois la box détectée, la choisir en cliquant sur son nom et rentrer le mdp

*pour les photos :* brancher l'ipad sur le mac, lancer itunes cliquer sur l'onglet photo et cocher les albums ou évènements à synchroniser et faire sa synchro


----------



## joinman (28 Juin 2010)

samoussa a dit:


> *Pour les photos* :brancher l'ipad sur le mac, lancer itunes cliquer sur l'onglet photo et cocher les albums ou évènements à synchroniser et faire sa synchro



C'est bien pour cela que je ne voyais pas le rapport


----------

